# Reasons why you want/have a fursuit?



## Dan. (Jun 21, 2010)

I was just wondering this the other day, why do you want/have a fursuit? 
In order for this thread to work only post if this only applies to you, try not to derail it or turn it into a flame war. 

Anyway, for me I am kinda' shy and don't like to express myself that much, I also think that they're pretty neat as well. 
I can't really contribute much to the fandom in any other way; my art is good but I never have the time or place to draw. I also like to make people laugh and be happy, so dancing about town in a fursuit would be quite cool. That is why I want one, but I think my parents would be all O.O if I bought one (They know nothing), so for now, I'm still saving up!


----------



## Willow (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mind having a fursuit, just for the simple fact is I like dressing up 

I would never use it for any serious sexual encounters, making as a joke, but no real yiff with other furs

Also, they look really fun to make


----------



## Hellerskull (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't have fursuit, but hopefully I will get one when I can afford to buy one from one of the commissioners. 

The only reason why I want one is because I want to bring fursona back to life and interact with friends and people.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 21, 2010)

Id like to have a suit just because i want one tho just like Dan my parents wouldent understand besides as of now noone aside from the people on here know im a furry i like to keep things like this a secret for fear of ridicule.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 21, 2010)

For me it's a form of self-expression. It also gives me a chance to bring various characters I have created from RPG's to life.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I got into the fandom about a year ago. I was taken to a con and all the suiters made it look like fun. I was bored over the summer and decided it would be really fun to make. 

I'm getting a better one now. I found fursuiting really is fun, particularly outside the fandom. I do volunteer work with kids and preschoolers and I adore it.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jun 21, 2010)

If I were to jump in front of a train for the purpose of ending my existence, I would do so in a fursuit.
Reasons:
- It would mean more negative publicity for the furry fandom. And the fandom deserves it.
- The train driver would have the weirdest recurring nightmare ever.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 21, 2010)

I have mine, and it's mostly for fun.
It makes me smile, and it makes others smile.  
It's an outlet for stress/whatever to make them.
It's fun to make them.
It's a way for me to exercise escapism.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 21, 2010)

I made one for a halloween costume.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 21, 2010)

One of my favorite things to do is to fursuit. I get a generally warm welcome; parents are always curious about me (sometimes even more so than their children). It gives me a chance to not worry about what other people think of me because I'm behind a mask. I get to act as silly as I want and give and get plenty of hugs. :3

The only problem is the heat. D:


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

I've always loved costuming and tend to be pretty childish, so I think it could be fun as a form of pretend. Expensive as hell, though.


----------



## Furr (Jun 22, 2010)

I have always had a love for FX and theatrical costuming. I just love zombies and wolfman 
Since I was young Iâ€™ve done all sorts of costuming and recently (last 2 years) have started fursuit building. Itâ€™s a great Creative outlet.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 22, 2010)

whyyyy NOT


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually made a bet with someone that if I ever got a fursuit I'd also have to get a sex change, but I think I'm gonna get one anyway just because they look nifty.


----------



## Marley (Jun 22, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> I actually made a bet with someone that if I ever got a fursuit I'd also have to get a sex change, but I think I'm gonna get one anyway just because they look nifty.


 
A fursuit or a sex change?


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

i would just have one for fun ^__^ lol


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 23, 2010)

It is interesting when you feel free to express yourself more comfortably when you are wearing a mask. I hadn't thought of that until just now, but it makes sense.

I'm getting one because I want to join in with other fursuiters when I am in a group of them. Also I want to be able to put a smile on people's faces when I am out on my own. The attention isn't what I care about as much as seeing people happy is.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 23, 2010)

I enjoy entertaining and making people laugh, having a forever happy static face is kinda nice as well


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

I want one, because I think it would be interesting, plus I could show it to random people, haha.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

Sex.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sex.


 What is it with people and their love of sex, and giving into desire?
Is sex really that great?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

Come on, it was kind of an obvious answer. I've been waiting for someone to say it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Come on, it was kind of an obvious answer. I've been waiting for someone to say it.


 I didn't think of that at all :< I'm broken I guess.


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I didn't think of that at all :< I'm broken I guess.


 
I didn't think it, either. Sex where you can't feel your partner's skin doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Marley said:


> I didn't think it, either. Sex where you can't feel your partner's skin doesn't sound very appealing.


 Sex where it feels like you're doing it in the desert doesn't either


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 23, 2010)

They are wearable forms of art. I think it would be neat to go to a con in one and what have you.


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> They are wearable forms of art. I think it would be neat to go to a con in one and what have you.


 
I've always wondered whether I would be a fantastic or a terrible dancer in suit.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 23, 2010)

Marley said:


> I've always wondered whether I would be a fantastic or a terrible dancer in suit.


Probably terrible. I would expect the suit would restrict movement a bit.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

Why does Fuzzy always come along and do this?
*sighs*


----------



## Marley (Jun 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Probably terrible. I would expect the suit would restrict movement a bit.


 
Yeah. :/

I've seen some people who are good, though.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 24, 2010)

The first time I met a person who declared themselves as a furry, he was in suit. It was the first time I had met him as well. So my first introduction into the furdom involved being in suit, and that right off the bat made me excited and I told myself, "I can totally see myself doing that!". From the start, the suiting was appealing to me as a crazy fun part of the whole thing. I had thought everyone suited up. Completely wrong, of course. But it was what turned me into a furry, and now has taken many more shapes and developed me into a much more specific and varietal furry.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 24, 2010)

I think costumes are fucking awesome.
Especially detailed, well put-together costumes.

Also, because it would be neat to IRL RP my own custom character once in a while,
because that brings the character to life a bit more. Kind of like if she was put into a movie or video game, and I could play the voice actor and decide everything she does.


----------



## Chrisda4 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude, who doesn't want one?


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2010)

Chrisda4 said:


> Dude, who doesn't want one?


People that don't intend on being stared they have some kind of deformity.


----------



## Deo (Jun 25, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I didn't think of that at all :< I'm broken I guess.



Sex in a stifling 100+ degree fursuit with possibly bad ventilation and bad visionand no contact with my partner? O murrr. 

Not. 

I have two suits and a few extra heads. I really love it because I get to act and take on another persona. People see the big wolf, not the chunkadelic girl inside. so at convention raves where I dance like I'm insane, nobody laughs, their like "look at the furry go! " instead of "wtf ;("


----------



## Jesie (Jun 25, 2010)

Suit or no suit, I'm a bitch.

No smoke and mirrors there..


I make and wear suits because they pay my rent.


----------



## TheHowlingDragon (Jun 26, 2010)

im getting one because i think its freedom to express yourself in a unique way. plus to freak the neighbors out.


----------



## Creamatian (Jun 26, 2010)

I want one to entertain others and generally be a goof,


----------



## Pavi (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the freedom that comes with being in costume. Boundaries are lost, and total strangers feel completely comfortable with coming up to hug you. 
Overall, it allows me to bring happiness to people's lives I couldn't do otherwise.


----------



## Blue bayou (Jun 27, 2010)

all I can say is chat roulette :0)






now in reality I do mascot advertising and quite frankly I would love to do this as my fursona. that is my reason for wanting one


----------



## Shukie (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to get one because they're pieces of art... only wearable. AND i was in alot of acting groups as a child/early teen. so acting/performing is just something i enjoy and getting to be able to act out a character I CREATED, not just some character in a script, is going to be great! bringing joy to the public too!


----------



## Timid-Shadow (Jul 4, 2010)

I want to have fursuit so I can meet new people and have fun.


----------



## Geek (Jul 4, 2010)

Charity work.


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I always wanted to costume and cosplay, but never really had an opportunity till recently.  two years ago I got to cosplay as an engineer from TF2 and I loved it.  Now instead of playing a character someone else made, I get to develop this one from the ground up.  School will keep me busy for now, but it always goes by quick and I'll have the time to take this on and hopefully get real involved in the fandom once I'm done.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0pz2aRxIU


----------



## Foxfairy (Jul 4, 2010)

going on chat roulette in a fursuit is the most hilarious thing ever!


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have several fursuits, and I must say that I love to perform in them! Just today, actually, I went fursuiting with my friend to support children's autism research. All the kids there loved us and it really made my day to see their smiles. Whether they were autistic or not, everyone there (kids and adults) were happy to see us.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 5, 2010)

They cost money. Darn.


----------



## The DK (Jul 7, 2010)

i want one for the for cons mostly, im still new to the whole furry thing but just to have one(i think) will just be alot of fun


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't been to any cons, but I have mascotted for various organizations and it is very fun. I used to be afraid of mascots, but now I am a mascot myself! I hope to get a fursuit within a year. With a fursuit, you can be more of a goofball and entertain others , and you have become the character you want to protray. It's the shock of seeing yourself look completely different that gets you. Above all else, it's just fun.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I would want a fursuit so I can have the "full" feeling of being a furry. I am still new to the furry thing so I do not have a "fursona" yet. To my understanding, it is a character that you have created either mentally or physically (drawn) with his/her own traits and appearance. I'm probably wrong but that's what I think it is anyway.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 8, 2010)

Fursuit seemed like it would be a lot of fun to be in one.

Before I got one always wanted one, didn't cause of the cost.  
I saved up a little by little over a year. Skipping on things here and there.

Now that I got one, and have a 2nd in commission.
Brought it to a con.  It was really a lot fun to wear around.

Can get hot inside quickly, more so when dancing in one.


----------



## shark whisperer (Jul 8, 2010)

why i want a suit?
I always act strange, but with suit you can do things you normaly cant.
i probably end up trolling around with people.

but yet again, i did some suiting, and giving people a smile feels good.
i think suiting on the street where people dont expect it is more fun that on an organised event.

but thats my opinion


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 16, 2010)

its in a way a reason to make something and for the self-expression of my self. also whats not fun about being a different person(anthro animal) for a little bit?
)


----------



## Pine (Jul 16, 2010)

not only do I want to express my inner animal, but I would want to use it while performing in my music project. I like the Primus WTF style, and what a better way to do that then wearing a fursuit. (I go for a partial though)


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 17, 2010)

Wearing a fursuit in public is basically giving standard society the 'middle finger' and the thrill of it feels awesome.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> Wearing a fursuit in public is basically giving standard society the 'middle finger' and the thrill of it feels awesome.


 
How does this compare to telling society to F off?
Are you going around peeing on the wall of stores in a suit?


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

i'd like one because no one other than the people that actually know me will know who i am. it would be fun to actreally wierd in public without people actually seeing me. plus, a lot of people would be happier with someone being wierd around them. i could express myself without being too shy. it would also be cool to actually look like shard, rather than just act like him.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> How does this compare to telling society to F off?
> Are you going around peeing on the wall of stores in a suit?


 By not wearing normal clothes I guess, but really, what Olaunn said is pretty untrue


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 21, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> Wearing a fursuit in public is basically giving standard society the 'middle finger' and the thrill of it feels awesome.



you're my hero ^^

but i want a fursuit, because 1) it's the "real" me. people that know me always mention how doglike i am, or bearlike when someone messes with one of them (mess with my friends and you can kiss your butt goodbye basically). 2) i am SUCH a shy person when meeting new people, but when i'm wearing even the crappy little partial i made myself, i feel a lot more at ease, and it's easier for me to approach people, or for them to approach me. 3) the thought of wandering around dressed as a big fluffy bear/dog is exciting, and makes me really happy. makes my friends happy too. they're the kinds that get dressed up and go to anime conventions every year, and i'm usually the odd one out. last year, we saw a random pink kitty suiter and stopped to talk to him and his handler, and apparently the furs in our area attend these cons all the time, because we have no furry cons around. so fursuiting is accepted in the places i like to go with my friends, so why should i not? haha

i'm saving up, bit by bit, and hopefully in a year or so, i'll be able to afford a commissioned suit of my own (i just don't have the sewing skills to make one myself)


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 21, 2010)

I got my interest in the Furry community by watching people in fursuits playing at parks or just going to a coffee shop or something. It seems like they're having a lot of fun.

I'd wear a fursuit just to go to the park or go hiking/camping. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Rainami (Jul 22, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> If I were to jump in front of a train for the purpose of ending my existence, I would do so in a fursuit.
> Reasons:
> - It would mean more negative publicity for the furry fandom. And the fandom deserves it.
> - The train driver would have the weirdest recurring nightmare ever.


I lol'd. Hard.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 22, 2010)

Reason: I wanna wear it like once... Just so I can say I did :3


----------



## Shico (Jul 22, 2010)

I want one because everyone I know who has one says how it is liberating and they open up and do things they normally would not do and have fun...and I am painfully shy sometimes and never join in when people are goofing around and i hope to change that.

Also I LOVE how artistic the stuff made by Beetlecat, Beastcub and Clockworks creatures is, I am going to choose one of them and like hang the head on the wall like it is artwork when I am not wearing it <3
(atm I am mostly looking to have it made by Beastcub, namely for her prices, I have heard her stuff tends to need a little maintenance but I have made my own cosplay before so having to do a little gluing and sewing is worth it when I can get a fullsuit from her for the same price of a halfsuit from my other 2 choices)


----------



## footfoe (Jul 22, 2010)

i want one, so i can fuck with people at cons


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i want one, so i can fuck with people at cons


 
inb4 This has a double meaning :]


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in the middle of making my first fursuit. 
For one, it gives me something to do when I'm not at work, doing thing around the house, or with the boyfriend. I want to wear it at Anime Boston next year, and around my floor at school to make my residents giggle. (I'm a Community Advisor). 

Making this kind of fills a void for me as well. I used to draw a lot, and absolutely loved doing it; One day I just stopped, and I can't bring myself to love it anymore. I don't know what happened. Making this costume brings back that "omg I love doing this" feeling. It's fun. ^^


----------



## Rewty (Jul 26, 2010)

I really want to make one. I like cosplaying, I sew, I sculpt, and I've done prop building and I enjoy all of those things and fursuit building seems like combining all those things into one and that really appeals to me. I go to cons but I'm not really interested in going to a strictly furry convention and furries and fursuits aren't typically well received at other conventions (in my experience). So I want to make one but I don't know what to do with it.  Â¯\(Â°_Â°)/Â¯

I like the idea of using it for charities (especially for Adoption Days with the Humane Society) but I'd probably need to make a different, more popular and/or recognizable animal than a thylacine.


----------



## Aprice (Jul 29, 2010)

I cosplay, and it seems like fun. C:
The only fursuiters I've seen have been at anime cons, and they're not as obnoxious as some of the cosplayers.
But than again, they're judged more out for being of their element.


----------



## KariLion (Aug 3, 2010)

I recently purchased my first partial. I bought it because I just kind of wanted to... see. She's a completely random critter that has nothing to do with me, so it's not like I'm trying to show my "inner animal" or whatever. But I like being a furry, and I want to get out more in the fandom. I'm pretty shy about meeting people and kind of thought I'd have no place, really, at a con. What the hell would I do showing up by myself and not knowing anyone? Getting a suit seemed like a good way for me to be able to be involved but also be kind of anonymous. And then it's a talking point, ya know? Hopefully it works out well.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 3, 2010)

Why would I want a suit... hmm. Well actually there's a few reasons.
~ I enjoy dressing up as my original characters but up until the point of managing to get a suit they will only be people ones. I think an anthro would be a nice change of pace
~ I've been wanting one for a while. Since the creation of my fursona Shadra, I have felt a connection to her and I want to see if I could adopt her personality
~ I'm naturally shy but I find acting easy so I think I might be more social if dressed up
~ ^^ It looks FUN! (main reason really. I want to try to bowl/dance in a suit)


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd like a fursuit because I just do  They look like they'd be fun to have on and even more so to snuggle people with


----------



## Chioxin (Aug 3, 2010)

My reason so have one?

It's a creative endeavor for one. New skills to learn to do this thing and something I can show off and say "Look, this is what I did! Ask me please, how did you make that. I desperately want to tell and share my experience!" =)

Other than that, it just seems kinda cool. It would be fun to have a great costume for halloween, and cons [ If I ever get out to any! Gaming or Furry. ]

Ummmm, what else. I have no idea! I mostly just started building because it was a creative thing to do and something I haven't done yet.


----------



## Cratia (Aug 7, 2010)

I mostly want one, because I want the experience of making my own, but also because it's something that my boyfriend and I can do together.  I'm not generally a naturally social person when I don't know ANYONE, so it'll be nice to have a way to escape from myself at conventions, and be able to have fun with the man I LURV!!!!


----------



## Cratia (Aug 7, 2010)

wow, I totally just realized how wrong that last part sounded.... noooooo suit yiffing for me...... eww.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I will get one when I stop growing.
I might get a partial within the next few years...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 7, 2010)

to express my inner folf puppyness ^^


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I think I will get one when I stop growing.
> I might get a partial within the next few years...


 
Growing really doesn't matter with partials.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 8, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Growing really doesn't matter with partials.


 
I ment a full for the growing thing. :C


----------



## Tally (Aug 8, 2010)

I've always liked to dress up, and the furries at cons make it look fun.


----------



## Hoodwink (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to work for a X-mas store and had to wear a reindeer one. It was so much fun. Everybody wants a hug. Makes you feel pretty loved. Except for the little little kids that cry, that made me feel bad...but definatly for the hugs...:3


----------



## Minuet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd like to make one for the challenge, I suppose.  Not that my cosplays aren't challenging (the Batman cowl I'm sewing right now has all but driven me crazy), of course.  It might also be a breath of fresh air to do costume-work for a character of my own making.


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2010)

I have no rational reason other then having fun and feel young again.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

I like fursuits because they make me feel cool :]

And i make a lot of new friends lol


----------



## EraDragon (Aug 14, 2010)

For me, it was for the fun. I feel more free alive while in suit. I'm fairly shy in person.  But in suit, I can be a bit more open. ^^


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Plus I get many looks from the ladies ;D


----------



## Journey (Aug 15, 2010)

I think for me I actully enjoy makeing them more than wearing them. Don't get me wrong I love wearing them for how they look and the atention I get when I'm in one but I love making costumes and fur suits are the most challenging for me to try and do.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 15, 2010)

I have began to make a fursuit)
I think that fursuiting is a good way for self-expression, and to approach the dream of anthropomorphism...
And, also, it is very interesting and fun)


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll get one eventually...I have to admit walking around a con seeing people having fun in them made me jealous XD

I'll just get a partial. Someday.


----------



## Jude (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm only a sophomore in high school but I still really want a suit. I love watching people do "outings" with their suits and go in random shops and get tons of attention. That, and going to a con in one would seem really fun. Maybe I will when I get into college and have a bit more freedom. Can't wait.


----------



## RavetotheGrave (Aug 17, 2010)

The freedom to be my true self! You can really be free with a mask on.


----------

